# Over a million people in Canadian visa backlog, minister confirms



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

More than one million people are currently awaiting a decision on their visa applications to work in Canada and in some categories there are enough applicants for several years, it has been revealed. Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturism minister Jason Kenney told a meeting at the Vancouver Board of Trade that the backlog is made worse [...]

Click to read the full news article: Over a million people in Canadian visa backlog, minister confirms...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

It really seems that the skilled workers should get priority in processing over parents and grandparents who will not contribute economically to the country.

But then again, I'm biased.


----------



## CarolP (May 11, 2011)

I completely agree.


----------

